# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  super doctor 3 commzero 3.942

## 4gsmmaroc

commzero new version 3.942 beta version 
1. (SPD) SC6610/20 format improved
2. (SPD) SC6610/20 unlock improved
3. (MTK) 6252 Communication improved
4. (MSTAR) 8533C Improved  
Bug Fixes: 
1. (SPD) some SC6610/20 ReadFlash bugs fixed
FLASH MEMORIES SUPPORTED 
2. (SPD) Support GIGABUTE/FIDELIX/WINBOND/EON/SST
3. (All Chips) Support new serial flash memory:
SF_PCT26WF064
SF_FM25M32A
SF_MX25L12833EZ 
IMPROVMENT
1. Serial flash family WriteFlash on SC6610/20 
download from here 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
B R 
SUPER DOCTOR 3

----------

